# 942 Caller ID



## dublus (Sep 15, 2005)

Caller ID works on everything in the house (including a 322 receiver) except the 942. Are we just 'lucky' or is the 942 buggy with CID?


----------



## PHANTOM_MADMAN (Jan 16, 2005)

dublus said:


> Caller ID works on everything in the house (including a 322 receiver) except the 942. Are we just 'lucky' or is the 942 buggy with CID?


Hi,
Well My 942 takes 4-5 Rings before it pop's up who is calling my 625 is a hit and miss my 721 Pop's up within 1 ring my 301 1 ring. so i think it is software related.


----------



## dublus (Sep 15, 2005)

Hmmm... in the four months since we got our 942 I think I've seen CID work maybe two or three times even after ringing long enough for the machine to pick up (6 rings). Guess this is not a feature to be counted on.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep. There is an older thread about this. You might find it by searching. But as I recall just about everyone with a 942 has CID issues. Seems like it used to work fine until a software update.

Mine works consistently, but it's always after 4 rings or so. By then it's not useful. Hopefully the 622 will work right.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Mine will display CID info between the 2nd and third rings. My 811 and my CID phone show info after the first ring.


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

dublus said:


> Caller ID works on everything in the house (including a 322 receiver) except the 942. Are we just 'lucky' or is the 942 buggy with CID?


make sure you have phone line connected to your box


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

My 942 works like clockwork. After the 2nd ring, pops up every time. Might want to do dial out test to see if there is an issue. Then other things like do you have DSL, if so do you have the filter for the 942? Things like that. You might also change phone jacks it is plugged into. I had that problem with the wiring outside going bad on the phone jack my E* receivers were plugged into. I ended up getting a wireless modem, nary a problem since then.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

If you have DSL you might try 2 filters back to back between wall jack and box. It works for some - like me. Might want to check older threads as suggested above.


----------



## dublus (Sep 15, 2005)

Nope, no DSL. The 942 is just connected to a regular phone jack like everything else in the house. Dial out test works fine every time.

We have a phone in the kitchen, next to the family room where the TV is that announces the number of the person calling so not a huge issue if the 942 doesn't work right. Just an annoyance.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

There is an older thread about this. My 522 displays CID information on the second ring. My 942 displays it after 4 (as the machine grabs it). The only think it's useful for is to see who is leaving you a message.

It seems that once the 622 was announced that all work to correct bugs on the 942 stopped. I noticed a similar phenomenon with the 921 when the 942 was released, so I traded up.


----------

